# Bear(s) at Pumphouse, Upper C



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f43/pumphouse-to-statebridge-92082.html


Looks like a reoccurring theme, hopefully good bear practices will prevail and not encourage bad behavior.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*"Patent Pending"*

New "Yeti Cooler retrieval unit"... Be careful out there!!


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

That place would be a lot safer without all the front range gapers up there!!!


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

I rolled in to the pump house camp ground Friday, May 4th (11 days ago) at about 1030 in the evening and parked in the trailer parking area in the middle lot. I set up my bed in the back of the pick up. It was a beautiful night so i had the tail gate up but the window open. Just as i was dozing off, a noise! To my surprise there was a Bear head peering in the window. Must of scared him off when i screamed like a little girl (no offense ladies) but some other folks said he had come back a few times, tried to make off with a cooler (hey Boo-Boo lets go looking for some pick-i-nic baskets). They said he didn't leave until about 3am when the let off a shot!

I was scared of the bear, but campers with guns kinda scare me too. They did have some young children....

I guess its spring on the upper-C

On a side note, I was up there last labor day weekend and the river was a total shit show. No pfd's, trash floating, and someone had set up a zip-line across the river at the warm springs. I hate having to pull a permit like anyone else but it ridiculous there.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

It was one of the old igloos, definitely our weakest cooler. Looks like it tried both sides with it's teeth. Found the lid on an island above Radium.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

On a side note said:


> Look up shitshow on wiki and you will see the upper C on a holiday weekend. Something needs to be done before these idiots drown.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Bear spray;*

My two daughters are going up camping and hiking this Memorial Day weekend. I purchased this bear spray for them to carry, along with their regular lead dispenser's. Just to be safe.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

An Alaskan ranger with a sense of humor explained to someone how to know if bears were about, how to avoid them, and what kind of bear was in the area.

He said, first wear bells on your shoes, make lots of noise, and carry bear spray.
If you see bear scat pay close attention; if you see berries, twigs and leaves in the scat, it's a black bear and probably not much of a problem.
If you see smashed bells and crushed bear spray cans in the scat, that's a Grizzly and can be a problem..........


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Spot on Shutzie. 

Another good thing to remember when in bear country is to always bring someone with you that is slower than you at running.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

MountainmanPete said:


> Look up shitshow on wiki and you will see the upper C on a holiday weekend. Something needs to be done before these idiots drown.


 
Pretty sure those are/were slacklines.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Panama Red said:


> Spot on Shutzie.
> 
> Another good thing to remember when in bear country is to always bring someone with you that is slower than you at running.


Bear spray is not for the bear—it’s to slow down the competition with spicy seasoning for the bear.


----------

